# travelling with IBS



## Sarah Akerman44445673 (Dec 21, 2003)

hi, i was just wondering if anyone has any advice.everytime i on holiday, whether it be abroad or in the UK, my BM increase to about 10times a day, soemtiems with d. im going to Cyprus with college in Feb and im worried this is going to be a problem. im not sure if its a change in teh air or the journey itself whihc aggrevates me but im just wondering if im the only one with this problem!Sarah


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I always thought it was the extra stress that caused it. Unknown roads, heavier traffic, closed up in the window seat of a plane for hours, walking through crowds where you don't know the location of the nearest bathroom, getting lost, etc. Just another shot of adrenaline, stomach acid, and away we go. I avoided travel whenever possible, and certainly not in the morning. (Of course it's not a problem anymore, but California 123 will slap me for saying anything...







)Good luck and take along some Immodium, I suppose.Mark


----------



## Regnig (Jan 20, 2004)

I had a flare up while on vacation in June.We were at Devils Tower Wy. When I was 1/3 of the way around the tower I started cramping and was sick to my stomach. I hadn't been diagnosed with IBS yet. I ran the rest of the way down to the bath room. stoping to regroup a few times and ask God to let me make it to the bathroom.The year before I was on vacation with my family in Wisconsin and had a bad attack and it lasted for two days. Ihe Imodium ad didnt help very much.Thought I had food posioning but I was the only one that got sick and we all ate the same thing.I don't know how the vacation is going to go this year. Hopefully I will be over it soon.


----------

